# اختيار الريشة او الرأس المناسبة وسرعة الحفار



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طلب من الإخوة الأفاضل ذوي الخبرة في العمل على ماكينات السي ان سي

هو كيفية اختيار شكل ونوع الريشة وتحديد سرعة الحفار وسرعة التغذية الخاصة بالماكينة (الفيد ريت)المناسبة للحفر والقطع في المواد المختلفة مثل

1- الخشب 
2- البلاستيك
3- الألومنيوم

وكذلك متى نحتاج لعملية تبريد للريشة أو رأس الحفر حيث أنني قمت بقطع رسمة مساحتها 40*40 سم تقريبا ولكن الريشة تلفت وتغير لونها للون الأسود والحافة الحادة الخاصة بالقطه تلفت بعد الرسمة الألى ولم تعد صالحة للعمل

فهل السبب

سرعة الماكينة العالية أم المنخفضه؟
سرعت الحفار العالية أم المنخفضة
نوع الريشة نفسها 
غياب التبريد الخارجي على رأس الحفر نفسها

فما رأي الخبراء في العمل على الماكينات المختلفة فيما يخص هذه المشاكل

مع ملاحظة الآتي

سرعة الماكينة التي كنت أعمل بها 1500مم/دقيقة (بعجلة قدرها 60 مم/ث2)
سرعة الحفار 24000 لفة/دقيقة
الريشة HSS 3mm KAVEH إيرانية الصنع 2flute

الخشب خشب كبس 8مم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يونيو 2010)

وما هي أشكال الرؤوس المناسبة لكل مادة من مواد الشغل
وما نوعيتها 

ستانلس ستيل 

صلب كربوني (كربيد)

صلب عادي 

أم ماذا؟؟؟


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يونيو 2010)

الأستاذ طارق بلال
هناك بنود كثيرة يجب أن يتم تحديدها أولاً ببنطة القطع وهي كالتالي:

أولاً .. الخامة التي يتم تشغيلها ما إذا كانت خشب أم بلاستيك أم MDF أم غيرها.
وحتى لو كانت خشب فيجب تحديد نوعية الخشب ما إذا كانت موسكي طري سهل التشغيل أم زان شديد الصلابة , فالخشب نفسه يتفاوت بشكل كبير.

ثانياً .. نوعية البنطة ما إذا كانت HSS ختصار High speed steel أم أنها كربيد Carbide

ثالثاً .. تصميم وشكل البنطة ما إذا كانت End mill أم Ball nose أم Conical

رابعاً .. عدد حدود القطع في البنطة (في الخشب توكون غالباً حدين للقطع)

خامساً .. عمق القطع وهي المسافة التي تنزلها البنطة داخل الخامة

سادساً .. سرعة التغذية وهي المسافة الإزاحية التي تسير بها البنطة في الثانية أو الدقيقة

سابعاً .. سرعة دوران البنطة rpm

وسأتحدث بمشيئة الله تعالى عن أثر كل بند على حدة


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يونيو 2010)

لي ملحوظة بسيطة، هذا الموضوع يناسب أكثر منتدى هندسة الإنتاج أكثر من منتدى السي إن سي، فهذه الأمور هي تكنولوجيا إنتاج بحتة


----------



## plc control (30 يونيو 2010)

salam how was your depth of cut tarq it should not exceed half of your tool diameter and your and i think your feed is too much if you want to go with high feed you should take light cuts and make sure that your tool is not extended too much from the spindle chuck because this causes vibration which gives you bad finish and kill your tool


----------



## plc control (30 يونيو 2010)

*By the way its good here to talk about what is the different between two flutes and four flutes and how I can chose my tools number of flute*
*Two flute cutter are used with material that chatter a lot which means makes a lot of chips when you machine them like wood, aluminum brass so when you machine these materials we want the chips to leave the machining piece fast to reduce the heat generated from machining because if the chips stucks between my tool and the piece this will make friction and generate a lot of heat which weeks my tool and hardens my piece so that’s why its preferred to use two flutes with material that produce a lot of chips when they are machined. And sometimes you can use one flute to faster free your piece from chips*

*Second four flutes are used with material which do not make a lot of chips like steel, stainless steel ….. and it gives better finish than two flutes so if you want to increase your finish quality when you are machining soft material start with two flutes than do a Finnish cut with four flutes cutter *

*and about the feed you should use this formula :*
*f= N *CPT*RPM *

*N: NUMBER OF TOOTH OR FLUTE*
*CPT : CHIP PER TEETH *
*RPM: YOUR SPEED *
*The second parameter you should get from a chart , so from this formula we can see that the feed of a tool which has four flute is higher than a tool which has the same diameter but less number of flutes and this makes sense because the more flutes I have the larger contacting area between the tool and the piece I have. and in machining I always looking to reduce the contacting time between my piece and the tool to reduce the generated heat and remember heat is your first enemy in machining *
​


----------



## chawkiz (30 يونيو 2010)

الله ينورك يا استاد 

اكثر موضوع يستحق النشر و التدقيق


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله من علمه النافع

مجهود رائع شكر الله لك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ياجماعة بس ياريت مشاركات افضل تفدنا اكتر الموضوع بجد مهم


----------



## cadnet (22 أغسطس 2010)

الاسلام عليكم
هل يمكن استخدام اله قطع خاصة بلالمنيوم في قطع الخشب كونها متوفرة وبمقاسات مختلفة وتركب على اله القطع المسمى بالنحاتة حيث توجد بعض الانواع كما التي عندي بقياس 8 ملم ولم اجد في السوق تحويلة من 8 ملم الى 1.5 ملم وهل هناك طريقة للتحويل
تحياتي


----------



## plc control (23 أغسطس 2010)

salam aloukom 
brother candnet of course you can use tool which cuts alminum to cut wood and in general the rule for cutting tool is your tool should be harder than the material you want to machine simple like that for brother mohammed for more info about this subject you can ask and enshallah i could hepl salam


----------



## taawint (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
how I can chose my tools number of flute


----------



## plc control (1 أكتوبر 2010)

salam aloukoum please read page one so you can find your answer


----------

